# [uevents] Esperando infinitamente !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Al iniciar mi sistemas dice:

```
>> Activating mdev

>> Deter,omomg root device...

>> Mounting root...

>> Booting (initramfs)

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

* Mounting proc at /proc... [OK]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys... [OK]

* Mounting /dev... [OK]

* Starting udevd... [OK]

* Populating /dev with existing devices trough uevents... [OK]

* Waiting for uevents to be processed...
```

Y se queda congelada en esa ultima parte y jamas responde  :Sad: ....

No tengo idea lo que sucedio, pero lo ultimo que hice fue...

Primero instale el driver de video para mi Asus EeePC (xf86-videopsb), despues reinicie la Laptop y todo perfecto, en fin, ya por la noche la deje instalandose el audacity y mixxx (emerge audacity mixxx), en la manianita vi que el mixxx no se instalo, pero no le tome cuidado, total el audacity era el que em interesaba mas....

Horas mas tarde revice un post donde me recomendaban instalarme festival, ya que segun es una aplicacion que LEE texto apartir de un archivo o de algo que ele scriba (leer me refiero a que se escucha una voz leyendolo), bueno, lo empeze a instalar y segun emerge se hivan a instalar dos paquetes que eran: gnome-speech y festival. gnome-speech se instalo bien, pero festival dejo congelada mi maquina en un proceso de la instalacion (no recuerdo cual). Asi que, no tuve mas que apagarla del boton y volver a iniciarla y fue cuando se queda en la parte que les puse arriba  :Sad: ...

Despues de muchos intentos esperando que no se quedara congelada, simplemente una de esas paso y continuo cargando gentoo, pero al momento de leer el /etc/modprobe.conf empezaron a salir mensajes de que habia errores o algo en varios numeros de linea, la verdad no alcanzo a leer todos por que pasan muy rapido y despues de que terminan los avisos rapidos, gentoo cambia la resolucion de mi pantalla a una mayo que 1024x768, y pues la consola se torna borrosa  :Sad: ...

Eso de la resolucion mayor a 1024x768 lo veo normal, ya que el driver xf86-video-psb cambia mi resolucion de la Asus EeePC y aun asi se ven muy bien las Xs (gnome).

En que log se guardan los mensajes de error de la carga del /etc/modprobe.conf ?...

Inicie gentoo desde la USB instaladora, hice la jaula (chroot), corri revdep-rebuild y no encuentra problema alguno :S...

bye bye

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Intenta correr un fsck a tu partición gentoo desde un live cd, posblemente tenga errores el sistema de ficheros  y necesita ser comprobado/reparado.

Un saludo.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Intenta correr un fsck a tu partición gentoo desde un live cd, posblemente tenga errores el sistema de ficheros  y necesita ser comprobado/reparado.
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Meti la USB con Gentoo-install, hice la jaula y corri: e2fsck -v -y /dev/sda2, y no sallio error alguno, reinicie y el mismo problema  :Sad: 

Y que me dices lo de respecto a los errores del modprobe.conf ?

----------

## pelelademadera

si probas haciendo un downgrade de udev?

que version usas?

uso la sys-fs/udev-141-r1 y tengo enmascaradas las versiones superiores... la 145 me causo problemas, y desde ahi enmascare superiores y fue

----------

## Diabliyo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> si probas haciendo un downgrade de udev?
> 
> que version usas?
> 
> uso la sys-fs/udev-141-r1 y tengo enmascaradas las versiones superiores... la 145 me causo problemas, y desde ahi enmascare superiores y fue

 

Uso la 141, pero no habia tenido problemas, porque hasta ahora ? :S... Es ilogico, por que si no hubiera funcionado, desde antes hubiese tenido problemas, no ??.. Mi gentoo ya funcionaba bien, tenia Gnome y todo perfecto.. Eso sucedio apenas anoche que instale los paquetes: xf86-video-psb, audacity y gnome-speech !!

Ademas aparecen unas lineas muuuy raras en mi /etc/modprobe.conf, miren:

# nano /etc/modprobe.conf

```
### This file is automatically generated by update-modules

#

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d and read

# the manpage for update-modules(8).

#

### update-modules: start processing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.conf

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use 

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off      # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off      # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off      # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off      # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off      # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off      # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off      # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off      # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off      # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off      # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175   agpgart

alias char-major-10-200   tun

alias char-major-81   bttv

alias char-major-108   ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp      ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3   ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14   ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3   loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10   loop_gen

alias cipher-2      des

alias cipher-3      fish2

alias cipher-4      blowfish

alias cipher-6      idea

alias cipher-7      serp6f

alias cipher-8      mars6

alias cipher-11      rc62

alias cipher-15      dfc2

alias cipher-16      rijndael

alias cipher-17      rc5

# Support for i2c and lm_sensors

alias char-major-89    i2c-dev

### update-modules: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.conf

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. CHANGES TO STARTUP PROFILES

# GO INTO /etc/csh.cshrc NOT /etc/csh.env

setenv ANT_HOME '/usr/share/ant'

setenv CONFIG_PROTECT '/var/lib/hsqldb'

setenv CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK '/etc/sandbox.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/php/cli-php5/e$

setenv CVS_RSH 'ssh'

setenv FLTK_DOCDIR '/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.9/html'

setenv GCC_SPECS ''

setenv GDK_USE_XFT '1'

setenv INFOPATH '/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/2.1$

setenv JAVACC_HOME '/usr/share/javacc/'

setenv LADSPA_PATH '/usr/lib/ladspa'

setenv LESS '-R -M --shift 5'

setenv LESSOPEN '|lesspipe.sh %s'

setenv MANPATH '/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i4$

setenv OPENGL_PROFILE 'xorg-x11'

setenv PAGER '/usr/bin/less'

setenv PATH '/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/games/bin'

setenv ROOTPATH '/opt/bi

```

Si abro el archivo en una PC con ambiente grafico (gnome) usando gedit o mousepad, no sale lo que esta de los simbolos de ^@ hacia abajo !!...

bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

He desinstalado los 2 paquetes que se instalaron para el driver de video (xf86-video-psb y otro )... Despues reinicie y cuando va a leer el modprobe.conf salen un monton de errores nombrando el numero de lineas, despues la pantalla cambiaa reoslucion mayor a 1024x768 y se distorciona la consola  :Sad: ...

Help !

----------

## Coghan

El archivo modprobe.conf lo tienes dañado, es como si se te hubieran mezclado dos ficheros diferentes. Edítalo y borra desde la línea de las arrobas hacia abajo. También comprueba todos los archivos de env.d por si hay alguno tocado. 

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> pero festival dejo congelada mi maquina en un proceso de la instalacion (no recuerdo cual). Asi que, no tuve mas que apagarla del boton y volver a iniciarla y fue cuando se queda en la parte que les puse arriba ... 

 

¿Seguro que no respondía a nada, ni ping por red, ni ssh?, si fuera así debes tener algún problema con el hardware, empieza chequeando la memoria, temperatura del procesador, y no descartes hacer un test largo de superficie al disco duro. De todas formas antes de hacer un apagado a lo bestia hubiese intentado el combo REISUB del kernel.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> El archivo modprobe.conf lo tienes dañado, es como si se te hubieran mezclado dos ficheros diferentes. Edítalo y borra desde la línea de las arrobas hacia abajo. También comprueba todos los archivos de env.d por si hay alguno tocado. 
> 
>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   pero festival dejo congelada mi maquina en un proceso de la instalacion (no recuerdo cual). Asi que, no tuve mas que apagarla del boton y volver a iniciarla y fue cuando se queda en la parte que les puse arriba ...  
> 
> ¿Seguro que no respondía a nada, ni ping por red, ni ssh?, si fuera así debes tener algún problema con el hardware, empieza chequeando la memoria, temperatura del procesador, y no descartes hacer un test largo de superficie al disco duro. De todas formas antes de hacer un apagado a lo bestia hubiese intentado el combo REISUB del kernel.

 

Como hago eso de REISUB  ??

Bueno, he editado el archivo y borrado del simbolo @ hacia abajo, despues reinicie, pero cuando pasa de leer el modprobe.conf (que por cierto YA NO da errores) me cambia la resolucion de la consola  :Sad:  a una mayor que 1024x768 y se distorciona todo  :Sad: ...

Despues... le re-instale el driver xf86-video-psb y aun se sigue distorcionando, pero ya tuve acceso a las Xs xD

Que habra corrompido el modprobe.conf ?

bye

----------

## Coghan

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Como hago eso de REISUB  ??

  Con el permiso de nuestro Inodoro_Pereyra pongo el enlace a la entrada de su blog que bien lo explica.

 *Quote:*   

> Que habra corrompido el modprobe.conf ? 

  Hombre, ese apagado por la buenas es una buena pista. De todas formas y viendo el desaguisado que te ha quedado, podrías compilar nuevamente el kernel para ver si te arregla algún módulo que te haya quedado dañado, también las xorg y sus adjuntos, pero es difícil saber hasta donde puede haber llegado el degradado del sistema. El primer paso es siempre descartar problemas de hardware, luego para tener un sistema fiable, repasa con un 'emerge -e world'.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Como te he dicho anteriormente, sigo pensando que el disco duro está tocado. El sistema de ficheros ya lo has comprobado y esta OK. 

Comprueba que tu disco no tenga sectores defectuosos lo puedes comprobar con un bootable de hdd regenerator.

A unas malas si el disco duro parece estar perfecto, comprueba la memoria con memtest, seria buena idea que dijeras la marca de memoria ram que estas utilizando, si no es kingston y es alguna generica rara ten por seguro que esta fallando eso.

Un saludo.

----------

## gringo

sysrq no funciona siempre y casi nunca en caso de un cuelgue raro de las X ( salvo para parar/reiniciar la máquina).

 *Quote:*   

> Que habra corrompido el modprobe.conf ? 

 

lo que ya te han comentado, algunos sistema de archivos de linux no se llevan nada bien con un apagón y parece tu caso. Igual un fsck devuelve a su estado original los archivos dañados, pero te sugiero que hagas copias antes de hacer nada mas.

Si quieres recompilar todos los paquetes que foman parte de la carga del sistema gentoo, empieza por baselayout (y openrc tb. creo, según uses estable o no), module-init-tools, udev, coreutils, util-linux y bash. Hablo de memoria pero creo que esos son todos los paquetes cuyas herramientas son necesarias para una carga del sistema gentoo por defecto, demonios aparte por supuesto.

saluetes

----------

